# Wolfgang Puck cast iron dutch oven



## scooks (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,
I just got a 5.6qt. Wolfgang Puck enameled cast-iron dutch oven. If you use one of these, can you please share your experience/review? Also, I got it for 40 bucks on sale at TJMaxx. Is it a good price for this item?
Thanks!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Have you worked with your why not post a review of your experience.


----------

